# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > General Homesteading >  100# of BOL "SURVIVAL" Nails.

## Sourdough

Have started hoarding survival nails, picked up another 100 pounds of 16d coated sinkers. You can hoard Gold, I'll hoard something useful. :Smile:

----------


## Rick

See? This is the part I hate about hoarding. There is just no end to it. I've got boxes of nails and deck screws and fence staples and wire fence and .....

----------


## welderguy

> Have started hoarding survival nails, picked up another 100 pounds of 16d coated sinkers. You can hoard Gold, I'll hoard something useful.


Dont forget a hammer or ten

----------


## Sourdough

> Dont forget a hammer or ten




Hell, I got "TACK-DRIVERS" I don't need no hammer. All my firearms can drive tacks at 300 Yards.

----------


## Rick

Actually....on Top Shot the other night they really did have a tac driver. Literally. I thought of you.

----------


## hunter63

> Have started hoarding survival nails, picked up another 100 pounds of 16d coated sinkers. You can hoard Gold, I'll hoard something useful.


LOL, I have a lot of fasteners, as well, always seem to be in the wrong location.
Problem with a BOL, is that you end up with double of everything as a minimum.

Good tip though..............

----------


## klickitat

I have a friend who put away fishing hooks and sewing needles to barter with.

----------


## rwc1969

Hopefully them nails don't go sour on you, or get outdated, or filled with pantry moths, or...

----------


## Pal334

Good reminder, I always see odds and ends of nails, screws, etc at yard sales. Makes sense to pick them up at low prices to "just have them" (not that I have been doing it, but will now)

----------


## Sourdough

> Hopefully them nails don't go sour on you, or get outdated, or filled with pantry moths, or...




Would you believe I still have 50# boxes of 16d common from my homestead 40 years ago. Even if the box decomposes, I just shovel them into a plastic bucket with some 1/16" holes in the bottom.

----------


## BENESSE

That's why I've been collecting footware for like ever. You know, in case I need to barter later.

----------


## Rick

Yeah, barter, that's the ticket.

----------


## randyt

> Would you believe I still have 50# boxes of 16d common from my homestead 40 years ago. Even if the box decomposes, I just shovel them into a plastic bucket with some 1/16" holes in the bottom.


as a investment I wonder how the numbers work out? a box of nails would cost more now.

----------


## Rick

Every time I've worked on a project I've always bought more than I needed. I have several shelves of framing, roofing and wood trim nails as well as desk screws out the wazoo. Same goes with staples from 1/4 inch to fencing. Every time I find a rogue washer or lock washer or nut/bolt laying around it goes in my pocket and gets sorted into my drawer of screws or bolts. I may not have enough to build the Titanic but it keeps me going and I seldom have to run to town to buy some weird sized whatsit. If nothing else, the boys will have a nice supply of antique nails.

----------


## Mischief

Sourdough,you really need to get out and mingle with people :Smile:

----------


## Sourdough

> Sourdough,you really need to get out and mingle with people


Send Women............Me mingle........... :Smile:

----------


## BENESSE

Cute, real cute!!!!

----------


## welderguy

> Hell, I got "TACK-DRIVERS" I don't need no hammer. All my firearms can drive tacks at 300 Yards.


Cool in that case stock up on survival caulk youll need it to fill the counter sink holes from your tack drivers.

----------


## rwc1969

I had about a 50# box of screws, nails, etc. and let it go last year for a few bucks at a garage sale. Now I could really use them, didn't need them for years, but I had to let most of my tools and stuff go too, so....but, I kept most of my woodworking and carpentry stuff along with a few tools for wrenching on the riceburner.

----------


## dscrick

I bought several of the "Storehouses" offered by Harbor Freight, nuts and bolts, screws, nails, O-rings, roll pins, cotter pins, etc. They have dozens of them. Nice and tidy in plastic boxes, assorted sizes. Handy to have when you have to fix it yourself

----------


## Aurelius95

> That's why I've been collecting footware for like ever. You know, in case I need to barter later.


I noticed in another post about camp shoes, that you have 6 pairs of the Nike shoe.  Wow!

----------


## BENESSE

> I noticed in another post about camp shoes, that you have 6 pairs of the Nike shoe.  Wow!


It's like you guys with the screws & nails.

----------


## Rick

"Mommy, mommy, why am I walking in circles?"
"Shut up or I'll nail your other foot to the floor." 

I just wanted to tie the nails and shoes together for the sake of the thread.

----------


## BENESSE

No doubt, you've been moonlighting for the Far Side.

----------


## Ole WV Coot

Been doing it for so long I have a few wooden kegs if anyone remembers when nails were made in the USA not China. I never throw any nails, screws or anything I might have a use for.

----------


## crashdive123

> It's like you guys with the screws & nails.


Or guns and ammunition.

----------


## Brazito

> Hell, I got "TACK-DRIVERS" I don't need no hammer. All my firearms can drive tacks at 300 Yards.


And who exactly is holding the tack?

----------


## kyratshooter

> Cool in that case stock up on survival caulk youll need it to fill the counter sink holes from your tack drivers.


I was just cleaning the front room up after finishing sanding the drywall and painting.  I now have enough drywall screws and calk to build Noah's freaking Ark.  

Also found almost 50# 16s and two coffee cans of 10s.  I also found my wrecking bar under the rubble and two hammers I thought were gone.

----------


## hunter63

While cleaning out yet another house (MIL's this time). 
Most nic-nack stuff, family heirlooms, furniture is being snapped up, by the other siblings

But as just a lowly BIL grunt, the other siblings are leaving behind most all fasteners, hardware, hinges hooks, old garden tools, tools in general, I have been retrieving them from the "get rid of pile".

Along with a lot of nails, screws, and such was a 25lb bag of 00 buck shot and several large hunks of lead. (Major score)

Also have been salvaging old extention cords, in need of repair, (ends), as well as broken antiques. 

I do buy my favorite shoes 2 pairs at a time,on sale, but never thought of buying in bulk, good idea.

----------


## Rick

> I now have enough drywall screws and calk to build Noah's freaking Ark.


He didn't mean it, God, honest. We need some rain but not that much.

----------


## hunter63

> I was just cleaning the front room up after finishing sanding the drywall and painting.  I now have enough drywall screws and calk to build Noah's freaking Ark.


So you do know how long a cubit is, right? or...... how long can you tread water...............

----------


## crashdive123

> So you do know how long a cubit is, right? or...... how long can you tread water...............


Ahhhhh.  Bill Cosby fan?

----------


## Pal334

Found a source for "used" nails. A local business collects old wood, trim etc and refinishes it for resale. They have bunches of nails that they have to pull from the wood. Most are bent to some degree or another, but for the price (free) probably won't hurt to have a 5 gal bucket or two around.

----------


## LowKey

> He didn't mean it, God, honest. We need some rain but not that much.


Must be a survival situation Rick hasn't planned for...

----------


## Rick

I don't think I can swim very long wearing my BOB and toting my Mossberg with my .45 strapped to my leg. If it happens, I'm going down with the Twinkies.

----------


## kyratshooter

> I don't think I can swim very long wearing my BOB and toting my Mossberg with my .45 strapped to my leg. If it happens, I'm going down with the Twinkies.


I picked my property with concern for flooding while still having access to a large body of water.  I am 475 feet above sea level so the fountains of the deep will have to run for a day or so to catch up with me.  

Besdies, I ain't been that bad!  I try to stay on pretty good terms with the Big Guy.  I have some folks up there waiting for me.  :Angel: 

As far as outlasting the twinkies, I went to the store for the winter supplies today.  I'm good till around March if I can catch enough rats, mice and bugs to flavor the ramen noodles.  Perhaps another bottle of bullion cubes is in order. :eyepoke:

----------

